# Mutant fest??



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Havent heard too much about it. it sounds ok from people that Ive talked to about it. Does anyone have any info on it? I cant seem to really find any for this year? Maybe its one of those stupid secret anarcho dont tell untill two days prior I dunno


----------



## bote

How it works is, anyone can go out and scout spots for it, and it pretty much only gets decided at the last minute. So nobody really knows too far in advance, because there is no selected spot. This helps weed out the bad, so I guess it is sort of selective, but I think in a good way, since most of the people that it weeds out are those who aren't willing to take the chance to go to the middle of nowhere on short notice (+drainbows) 
I will say, it's fucking awesome and I haven't heard anyone who's gone say they didn't have a good time. Just head for the northwest around the time of it, you can count on the coordinates getting posted a couple days before.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Yeah I tried to make it last year I think it was in oregon but other stuff came up. Ill keepa look out though Ive heard good and bad but Ill see for myself it sounds cool but if it interferes with going to STP get together Im blowing it off of course.


----------



## Dameon

Last year it was out by Prineville in Oregon, and I went and had a blast. I enjoyed it a lot more than the national rainbow gathering. Where it is is pretty much a last minute decision, and I think the exact location only shows up on the website a few days ahead of time. Other than that, it's generally during the week of the full moon in June, I think.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Autonomous Mutant Festival 2009 unofficial webpage .. been wanting to go for a while, never made it though. ill make it this year or maybe next


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

SWEET! I'll most likely go to this. It seems pretty kick ass.


----------



## Dameon

It's at the end of this month (June 29th-July 8th). You can pretty much assume it'll be in Oregon. I'm going to be there, will others? Maybe we should consider creating Squatters' camp there, for StP members/friends? Who'd be interested in coming and being part of this camp?

Things to remember: Absolutely definitely bring your own food and water. SPAZ camp usually shows up (apparently), and acts as a kitchen, but they weren't there last year so don't count on them. This isn't a rainbow gathering, where you can count on others to support you, although probably nobody will let you starve to death.


----------



## Angela

I keep meaning to make it back to this but it's overlapping with something else this year up in Port Townsend so it's not gonna happen this year. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Matt Derrick

id like to go to this... especially if i have the school bus.


----------



## stove

So, there's still no definite location, but I'm bumping this post back up because I'm hanging out in Oregon until the date is announced. After that and a trip to my new favorite store (WINCO! Thanks Arrow!) I'll be heading out to wherever the hell it's being held. Anyone else interested in meeting up/forming a lil StP camp? Look for me!


----------



## Matt Derrick

im going to this!!! im not traveling with anyone at the moment, so it'd be rad to hook up with you dameon and stove (and anyone else). ive been trying to go to mutant fest for a while, so i think this is the year!


----------



## Dameon

I'll see if I can't come up with an STP flag before it's time


----------



## Matt Derrick

is anyone on here driving out there? esp. from pdx would be great. i need to pick up some gear before i head out, i can pitch on gas too.


----------



## stove

I'll most likely be hitching and walking, as I am prone to do. STILL waiting on a location...


----------



## Bendixontherails

stove said:


> I'll most likely be hitching and walking, as I am prone to do. STILL waiting on a location...



prepare to wait awhile... i tried to go two years ago. hung out in the designated area ( 200 mi. radius) for three weeks, and then found out THE day before that it was gonna be in norcal instead of NE Oregon. 

got there the day most of the people had left at like dark.
which sucked. I heard it was great though, so have fun.


----------



## Dameon

I had no problem hitching last year. Best to just hang around Portland or Eugene until the definite location shows up on the website, and make tracks for Mutant Fest then. It looks like this year it'll be in SE Oregon.


----------



## scumblebee

hey guys, location was just posted.

what you've all been waiting for... | Autonomous Mutant Festival

ill be hitching out of roseburg tomorrow, and would love to meet up with some of y'all. (lurker)


----------



## bote

not often do I wish I was somewhere else, but this is one of those times, wish I was there yall


----------



## stove

Hey so if a few people can pitch on gas I've got a friend with a bit of space willing to give lifts down from PDX in the next day or so. PM me if interested


----------



## gingerail

i'm going to mutantfest too. what days are you showing up stove?


----------



## macks

Maybe I can talk my buddy into heading out tomorrow night! Gotta be back on the coast Wed. afternoon but it would be fun to go drink in the woods with some homies for a night.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

cat got sick cant make it...damn damn damn.


----------



## natalieee_

anyone still want to go that hasn't left yet ?


----------



## stove

I'm in Eugene now, gonna try and see if I can crash with a friend, heading out to AMF tomorrow via hitching. I'll be camping,...somewhere?


----------



## gingerail

I will be hitching south too. I don't know exactly where I'm going so I think I will just fly a sign that says Mutantfest...we'll see how it goes


----------



## stove

Hmmm I hung out with Dameon for a while, met somne cool friends, and have returned to Eugene! AMF was fun, Dameon and I came up w/some plans for next year, hopefully they'll pan out nicely. Hope you made it safe Gingerail! And I wonder if you're still in Eugene Arrow...


----------



## bote

man o man, I just heard about the bad shit that went down this year, so sad. I hope anybody who went made out okay.


----------



## scumblebee

i just stuck close to the breakcore


----------



## gingerail

i made it alright and had a good time regardless to all the weird shit that went down. looking forward to next year


----------



## Matt Derrick

what happened? someone give us a report back!


----------



## bote

heard there were a lot of dumb, violent, potetntial rapists that nobody wanted to deal with, and that some guy freaked out for a couple days while everyone more or less ignored him, until he died of dehydration, plus major accident involving katibatik bus and injured good people. I wasn`t there, I too would like to hear from people who were


----------

